# Podiumsdisskussion Bielefeld



## RC Lübbecke (4. März 2012)

Ich hab hier in den Threads noch keinen Hinweis gesehen, daher:



> Hallo an alle Mountainbiker und MTB-Interessierten!
> 
> Kurzfristig habe ich von der folgenden Versanstaltung erfahren bzw. wurde dazu eingeladen:
> 
> ...



GruÃ
Uwe


----------



## Mountain77 (4. März 2012)

Hi Uwe, wer veranstaltet überhaupt?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (4. März 2012)

ok, gerade gefunden...http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/minden/6261312_Mit_Karacho_durch_den_Wald.html


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. März 2012)

Ich denke dem Aufruf sollten wir folgen und hoffentlich mit großer Anzahl teilnehmen. 

Aber Geo-Catcher??? Das sind sicher die, von denen ich bisher im vorbeifahren immer dachte, die hoppsen da nur im Unterholz herum, weil sie hinter nen Baum kacken wollen.


----------



## the_Shot (4. März 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

Ick och


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

Huch das ist ja schon morgen. Das ist ja eigendlich ne Pflichveranstaltung für uns "bösen" Waldnutzer

Hoffendlich schaff ichs terminlich................Jörg


----------



## Peter88 (5. März 2012)

Die letzte Veranstaltung dieser Art die ich besucht habe ist letztendlich damit ausgegangen, dass der lokale Verein begonnen hat ernsthafte Gespräche mit den Frösten über eine legalen DH zu führen.
Die Teilnahme lohnt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Jayesso (6. März 2012)

kann leider nicht kommen. muss mathe pauken. 
ich bitte aber um berichterstattung.
wär schon cool, wenn im teuto dann auch mal etwas richtung bikepark laufen würde!


----------



## kris. (6. März 2012)

Ich schaffs leider auch nicht. Familiäre Verpflichtung. 

Hebt für mich den Finger mit hoch, wenns um legale Strecken geht!


----------



## Kash (6. März 2012)

War jemand da? Ist da etwas positives bei rausgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

Ja,
letztendlich gings wieder um DH und FR, jetzt nicht so meine Welt.
Aber die Parteien bewegen sich aufeinander zu. Ob wir das noch erleben..weiß ich nicht
Näheres gerne, heute aber nicht mehr


----------



## Biking_Steini (7. März 2012)

Biken im Wiehen verbieten .... Katastrophe   

Hier voten : http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/b...inbikes_im_Wald_generell_verboren_werden.html   

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte euch mal kurz ein paar Details zum gestrigen Podiumsgespräch mitteilen.

Außer mir waren auch noch Slang, The_Shot, Crossboss, Bergschreck und Mighty Mike anwesend. Verbessert mich also bitte, sofern ich etwas vergessen habe oder falsch wiedergebe. 

Podiumsteilnehmer: Finke (Mountainbikefachwart OWL), ein Mitarbeiter des Forstverbandes OWL, 2 Kollegen vom Wiehengebirge die für die dortigen Privatgrundstücksbesitzer gesprochen haben und ein Sprecher für die Geocacher. Später kam noch ein Mountainbiker hinzu, welcher für die Downhill/Freeride-Fraktion das Wort ergriff. Im Publikum waren zudem noch Mitarbeiter der Stadt (Umweltamt), ein Jurist, und ein Verantwortlicher für den Mount Scherbelino in Bielefeld.

Zusammenfassung: Generell sind die Waldbesitzer nicht abgeneigt, eine Lösung für alle zu finden. Der Hauptknackpunkt scheint nach wie vor die Schuldfrage im Falle eines Unfalls zu sein. Die anwesenden Privatgrundbesitzer würden es befürworten, wenn die Stadt die Städtischen Waldflächen hierfür zur Verfügung stellen würde.
Ein Mitarbeiter der Stadt teilte mit, das man mit einigen Mountainbikern schon mal nach alternativen Strecken Ausschau gehalten hat. Auslöser hierfür war der Trail am Fernsehturm.
Als Alternative wurde die Schwedenschanze genannt (gehört der evangelischen Gemeinde), allerdings wäre dies lt. den Bikern zu steil für eine Strecke.
Neben dem Mount Scherbelino, für den seitens der Stadt noch einige rechtliche Punkte geklärt werden müssen, wurde alternativ noch das Gebiet nahe des Obersees genannt, an dem zuletzt die Erde von den Aushebungen an der Universität aufgehäuft wurde.

Fazit: Ich persönlich bin nicht davon überzeugt, das wir zukünftig im Teuto eine legale Strecke bekommen werden. Die größten Chancen bestehen momentan für den Mount Scherbelino. Es dürfte schwierig werden ein geeignetes Areal zu finden, bei dem der Grundstücksbesitzer sein Einverständnis geben wird. Die Schwedenschanze wäre natürlich eine klasse Alternative, aber wie gesagt leider etwas zu steil. Hier wäre zumindest der Höhenunterscheid bis zum Tal relativ hoch, oben wäre ein Hütte die zur Bewirtung genutzt werden könnte etc..

Ich muß allerdings auch sagen, das ich den Einwand der Privateigentümer vollkommen verstehen kann. Sie bewirtschaften ihre Grundstücke teilweise seit Generationen. Da ihnen schon vom Staat auferlegt wird, das die Waldgrundstücke allen Bürgern zur Erholung zugänglich sind, kann man Ihnen schlecht noch zumuten, das dort wilde Trails in den Wald gezimmert werden und der Baumbestand teils beschädigt wird. Unsereins würde es auch nicht tolerieren wollen, wenn dies in unserem eigenen Garten geschehen würde. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Biking_Steini schrieb:


> Biken im Wiehen verbieten .... Katastrophe
> 
> Hier voten : http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/b...inbikes_im_Wald_generell_verboren_werden.html
> 
> Gruß ... Dirk


 

Die haben doch nen Sockenschuss!
Ein Mountainbikeverbot hat nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun. Das wäre reine Interessengruppen-Propaganda der ewig gestrigen.


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Waldbesitzer sollten größtenteils aus der Haftung genommen werden. Wer sich in den Wald begibt, muss eben mit waldtypischen Gefahrenstellen rechnen. Eine Ausnahme wäre da vielleicht grobe Fahrlässigkeit wie extrem morsche Bäume direkt am Weg...


Edit: War der Mt. Scherbelino nicht nen bischen flach für ne anständige Strecke? Ich meine sowas mal gelesen zu haben...?!?


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. März 2012)

Was gar nicht zur Sprache kam, waren die umfangreichen Subventionen, die Waldbesitzer jedes Jahr vom Land NRW bekommen - das hatte mir ein Bekannter erklärt, den ich auf dem Heimweg traf. Schade, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich da mal nachgebohrt.

Die Anwesenden der Waldlobby waren im ersten Teil der Diskussion erstaunlich zugänglich, im zweiten Teil tauchten dann aber einige Missklänge auf. Ich persönlich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso sich zumindest die grossen reichen Waldbesitzer so schnell in die Opferrolle begeben und wegen ein paar Mountainbikern das grosse Klagen anfangen. Was machen solche Leute eigentlich, wenn im Herbst schwere Sturmschäden auftreten - in den Keller gehen und die Einmachgläser zählen um zu sehen, für wie viele Wochen es noch reicht?

Das mit der Schwedenschanze habe ich nicht verstanden. Wenn ein Abhang zu steil ist, reduziert man durch eine serpentinenförmige Wegführung das Gefälle - und verlängert dadurch ganz nebenbei die Strecke. Dass das funktioniert, sieht man ja am Serpentinentrail runter zum Schwedenfrieden - der verläuft ja quasi parallel zur alten Skipiste und den kann man ja prima runterfahren. Damit wären für eine DH/FR Strecke schon mal etliche Anlieger fällig, was den Downhillern doch sehr gefallen dürfte. Die Skifahrer sind ja damals die Schwedenschanze auch nicht im Steilflug runter, sondern "wedeln" sich ihrer eigene serpentinenförmige Spur. Und die ganze Juristerei wurde ja damals in den 70ern auch schon erfolgreich durchgemacht - insofern sollte es hier diese Probleme nicht geben.

Am Ende der Veranstaltung fiel mir auf: ich habe noch nie einen Geocacher gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso sich zumindest die grossen reichen Waldbesitzer so schnell in die Opferrolle begeben und wegen ein paar Mountainbikern das grosse Klagen anfangen.


 
Vermutlich weil sie damit immer gut gefahren sind, von der Politik bedauert wurden und mit Subventionen getröstet. Klappt bei allen großen Unternehmen, egal aus welcher Branche. 

Das mit der Schwedenschanze erschliesst sich mir auch nicht ganz. Gabs da nicht schon ne Strecke?! Kann mich natürlich auch irren...


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

Da ich selbst auch nicht zu den Freeridern/Downhill-Fahrern gehöre, kann ich das selbst nicht so gut beurteilen.
Allerdings wäre in meinen Augen die Schwedenschanze auch ideal. Die Schneise sollte auf alle Fälle breit und lang genug sein und wenn man, wie Bergschreck bereits erwähnte, den oder die Trails serpentinenförmig anlegt, sollte das auf alle Fälle machbar sein. Zudem ist dieses Areal ja im Besitz der evangelischen Gemeinde, was den Bikern sicherlich auch zuspielen könnte.

Vielleicht sollten sich einige von euch mal ein Bild vor Ort machen und dann könnte man ja nochmal an die Stadt und die Gemeinde heran treten oder vielleicht auch den Herrn Finke nochmal hinzuziehen.
Allerdings kann es sein, dass die Stadt dies nun ablehnt, da man sich dort nun auf den Mount Scherbelino konzentriert.


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

Hallo erstmal.
Schade, ich habe erst heute morgen von dem termin gestern erfahren. ich war seinerzeit bei der gruppe mit dabei die bereits vor 10 jahren das vergnügen hatte diskussionen mit forst- umweltamt und den waldbesitzern an der hünenburg zu führen. zu anfang waren wir sehr euphorisch und haben an eine einigung geglaubt... aber sehr bald trat totale ernüchterung auf. eine schuldzuweisung verkneife ich mir, ist auch eigendlich nicht möglich. das forstamt war äußerst kooperativ. wir haben sicherlich 5 oder 6 geländebegehungen gemacht. nur zur info: die schwedenschanze gehörte definitiv nicht dazu!! da hätte ich sofort zugestimmt. es gab seinerzeit ein mögliches gelände am haller weg. eine abraum-deponie vom u-bahn bau. ist aber wg. brütender vögel und irgendwelcher botanischer bedenken vom umweltamt gekippt worden. wir waren damals sehr frustriert und daran ist unsere gruppe dann auch mehr oder weniger zerbrochen... von der amts seite aus konnte jedenfalls kurzfristig ein mission complete vermeldet werden. 
Ich fände es prima wenn wieder etwas bewegung in die angelegenheit kommen würde. 
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Hab grad mal mit google von oben auf die Schwedenschanze geschaut.
So schlecht sieht das Gelände gar nicht aus (jaja, wie steil es ist kann man so natürlich nicht erkennen). Wenn man noch rechts und links von der Lichtung etwas Wald dazu nimmt, kann man schöne Serpentinen und Alternativ-Strecken einbauen...


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

also wer den monte scherbelino kennt, der kann sich vorstellen was da möglich ist...
DAS wird niemanden abhalten weiterhin aktiv mit dem klappspaten zu biken. meiner meinung nach ist das ein tropfen auf den heißen stein. und die diskussion gab es übrigens schon vor 10 jahren 

ich gehöre ja mittlerweile zu den bikern die einen geilen flowtrail den monstersprüngen ala willingen vorzieht. es darf ruhig der ein oder ander sprung im weg sein, auch mal ein kleiner drop oder so.
an der schwedenschanze würde sicherlich was gehen.
aber aus der vergangenheit und den damals geführten gesprächen bin ich etwas mutlos. da müsste sich schon gewaltig etwas in den köpfen bewegt haben!
wir haben seinerzeit als dh-gruppe von gut 10 kernleuten und nochmal soviele interessierten versucht bei einem sportverein als dh/freeride-gruppe unterzukommen um eine bessere lobby zu erhalten. bei den großen radsportvereinen  bielefelds sind wir sowas von abgeblitzt (pure arroganz quoll uns entgegen)... und die breitensportvereine wollten sich auch nicht so richtig an das thema rantrauen.
ich habe mich nun gut 10 jahre nicht mehr um das thema gekümmert.
wie sieht das denn so aus sich mal ein wenig zu organisieren?
gibt es da schon was in und um bielefeld die d-hiller ernstnehmen?
das würde mich mal brennend interessieren.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs, 
wie gesagt, ich war gestern auch da und habe mich auch ein wenig gewundert daß es da in der Hauptsache um FR/DH ging. Die normalen rücksichtsvollen MTBler die Klingeln und freundlich Grüßen scheinen wohl kein so überhöhtes Problem zu sein. Erfreulich erstmal.

Um Wildwuchs zu vermindern und um Attraktive Angebote für die Abfahrtsfreunde zu schaffen wurde ebenfalls zur Schwedenschanze  ja schon einiges gesagt was gestern auch schon angerissen wurde und leider etwas zu kurz angelegt war.

Ich ärgere mich jetztein wenig,  das ich nicht noch selbst vorort ne eigene Wortmeldung gemacht habe.

Klar ist die erstmal brutal  steil, für den Sinkflug in Direttissima aber wenn man die Diagonalen präpariert und  quer fährt gibts ne Menge schöne Anlieger. Vielleicht kann man die Richtung ja auch ingesamt ewas diagonal in Richtung Restaurant Schwedenschanze und Serpentineweg legen . Dabei wird auch verträglich Fläche verbraucht. 

Hoch kommt man da ja auch ganz gut mit Muskelkraft.

Der Rest / Lücken zwischen den Strecken könnten  dann geeignet aufgeforstet werde. So ne Strecke könnte  bei entsprechender Trassenlegung mehrere Hundert Meter legale Bikestrecken ergeben. Der Höhenunterschied beträgt da immerhin ca. 100hm . Das ist nicht wenig. 

Noch ein Punkt ist, das dort bereit s Infrastruktur wie Parkplatz ( für Auswärtige) und Gastronomie mit Toiletten (Mülleimer werden von der Stadt Bielefeld jetzt schon da oben legeleert , fährt nen Stadtbulli rum) ist. Es ist auch noch Stadtnah genug!

Ich bin überzeugt das man da mit Initiative und gutem Willen was zu bewegen ist. Ich bin davon überzeugt und bleibe optimistisch ! 

Zeitnahe Leserbriefe etc . von den Interessenten einer solcher Anlage können das Thema selbst in Printmedien im Gespräch halten. Aber man muß am besten selbst aktiv werden. Das ist unumgängliche  Lobbyarbeit!

Es wäre auch denkbar dafür einen Verein zu gründen der die Aufgaben für die Umsetzung übernimmt. Ganz ohne Büroktatie und Einsatzwillen wird da aber nichts laufen oder was meint Ihr?

LG Jörg


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hab grad mal mit google von oben auf die Schwedenschanze geschaut.
> So schlecht sieht das Gelände gar nicht aus (jaja, wie steil es ist kann man so natürlich nicht erkennen). Wenn man noch rechts und links von der Lichtung etwas Wald dazu nimmt, kann man schöne Serpentinen und Alternativ-Strecken einbauen...



Ein paar ältere Herren, die damals noch dort Ski gefahren sind, haben mir mal erklärt, dass die Piste früher breiter war. Nach ihren Erzählungen muss das mal etwa so ausgesehen haben:






Die Piste war demnach etwa 80 m breit, bei schräg angelegter Strecke hätte man zwischen den Kurven/Anliegern 90-100 m freie Strecke - das ist doch schon was. Zehn Kurven kriegt man sicher hin und hätte dann etwa 1 km Gesamtstrecke. Die alte Piste hat bis zum Querweg ca. 70 Höhenmeter - senkrecht runter kommen wir auf etwa 35% Gefälle, wir hätten dann auf 1 km Serpentinenstrecke aber ein durchschnittliches Gefälle von etwa 7%. Das hört sich doch brauchbar an.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

Also wie gesagt, ich bin zwar kein Downhill-Fahrer, aber meinen Segen habt ihr! 

Ich wäre mir auch nicht zu schade, mich an späteren Baumaßnahmen zu beteiligen. Vielleicht gibt es ja dann auch die ein oder andere Passage, die ich mit meinen 100mm Federweg noch fahren kann. Davon abgesehen schweißt so ein Projekt die lokale Bikeszene sicher auch etwas zusammen und macht einigen Spaß. Und wer weiß, vielleicht will mein Sohnemann später auch mal nen Downhillbike fahren.


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> Es wäre auch denkbar dafür einen Verein zu gründen der die Aufgaben für die Umsetzung übernimmt. Ganz ohne Büroktatie und Einsatzwillen wird da aber nichts laufen oder was meint Ihr?
> ...



hi jörg,
das thema hatten wir damals ebenfalls. ich habe mich seinerzeit sachkundig gemacht und die rechtlichen belange einer vereinsgründung recherchiert.
das ist nicht unerheblich! und ganz ehrlich, wenn es darum geht die nötigen posten zu verteilen schreit keiner mehr "hier". da macht es mehr sinn sich einem bestehenden verein anzugliedern als interessengruppe/fachbereich.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Ja Wolfi, da hast Du vermutlich recht. War früher in der Triathlonabteilung des TSVE auch immer ein Problem. Alle schreien hier und niemand wills dann machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (7. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Und wer weiß, vielleicht will mein Sohnemann später auch mal nen Downhillbike fahren.



Wo du gerade "Sohnemann" schreibst: man könnte manchmal wirklich glauben, dass Waldbesitzer keine Kinder haben Aber vielleicht sind die ja im Tennisverein.

Moment mal - Tennisverein, Golfplatz - ratterratter...
Die sind doch auch oft inmitten schöner Natur und haben einen nicht unerheblichen Flächenverbrauch. Sowas dürfte laut der Diskussion gestern ja kaum möglich sein. Merkt ihr was?


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Andreas, Berschreck ja stimmt hat mein Vater mir auch erzöhlt . Der ist noch da Skigefahren. Ich nur gerodelt. Runtergefahren bin ich schomakl mit Olaf den direkten steilen Pfad. Ich sach euch..........hui steil! Aber wenn man 60 -100m hätte könnte es doch gehen. In Eigenarbeit mit etwas Hilfe vom Forstamt.

Das Nachbargrundstück östlich der Schanze gehört übrigends einem sehr alten, ferundlichen Herrn ( Einsiedler) der gerne seine Ruhe hat aber nichts gegen Biker hat. Der untere Nordhangweg zum Restaurant gehört auf jeden Fall östlich der Schanze auch Ihm!

Vieleicht kann man mit dem auch verhandeln, über eine kleine Verbreiterung, bei nem Gläschen Roten in der Gasttätte. Der Gastwirt ist vermutlich auch froh über zahlende Gäste, die sich bei Ihm im Biergarten erfrischen kommen  ...........Jörg


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wo du gerade "Sohnemann" schreibst: man könnte manchmal wirklich glauben, dass Waldbesitzer keine Kinder haben Aber vielleicht sind die ja im Tennisverein.
> 
> Moment mal - Tennisverein, Golfplatz - ratterratter...
> Die sind doch auch oft inmitten schöner Natur und haben einen nicht unerheblichen Flächenverbrauch. Sowas dürfte laut der Diskussion gestern ja kaum möglich sein. Merkt ihr was?



Andreas , ja stimmt. Aber da machen  auch Juristen und Notare die Lobbyarbeit  Jörg


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

@ bergschreck: reine lobbyarbeit! mehr nicht....und geld natürlich.

aber ich finde hier sind schon einige recht interessante ansätze, gerade bzgl der schanze. die nutzung als freizeit/skihang müsste doch sicherlich noch im grundbuchamt dokumentiert sein. wer hat beziehungen?
gruß
wolfi
ps: schreit nicht alle gleichzeitig HIER


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man auch nochmal vorab Kontakt zur evangelischen Gemeinde aufnehmen, der das Grundstück lt. einer Aussage gestern, gehören soll.

 Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kirche jugendlichen Freizeitsportlern groß Steine in den Weg legen würde.

Alsoooooo, wer ist in der Kirche und mag sich erkundigen!?  Ich bin ja schon vor Jahren ausgetreten.


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

ich bin katholisch, da geht nix
und jugendlich auch nicht mehr
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Biking_Steini (7. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wie gesagt, ich war gestern auch da und habe mich auch ein wenig gewundert daß es da in der Hauptsache um FR/DH ging. Die normalen rücksichtsvollen MTBler die Klingeln und freundlich Grüßen scheinen wohl kein so überhöhtes Problem zu sein. Erfreulich erstmal.



Wie crossboss so schön schreibt gehören ich und einige Kumpels auch zu den o.g. freundlichen Bikern. Wir sollen also den Umweltschutz gefährden ... hä ...   . Das ich nicht lache. Bin diese Tage den Kammweg vom Heidbrink runter Richtung Nettelstedt gefahren und wäre fast in einer 40 cm tiefen 3-fach Spurrille stecken geblieben. Um sowas anzurichten, bräuchte es 15.000 Mountainbiker. Schade, hab leider kein Foto gemacht (der Schock war wohl zu groß). Hätte mit dem ganzen Schlamm am Bike meine ganzen Topfpflanzen zu Hause umtopfen können. Bin mal gespannt wie die verschandelten Wege wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden sollen. Da kann man kaum noch als Wanderer durchkommen. Aber der Umweltschutz ... ja, ja ... der Umweltschutz.

Bis denne ... Dirk


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Wolfi: Ich theoretisch auch aber mit nem Klappspaten Lobbyarbeit machen ?!
Warum nicht ............Jörg


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Und gestern wurde uns versucht zu erklären wie umweltschonend die Maschinen sich mit Luftarmen Reifen aber mind. 10 Tonnen Gewicht durch den Wald fahren.Im vergleich zu nem Leopardpanzer vielleicht!
 Die LKW 30tonner sind da auch noch, die das Holz auf den Sammelplätzen abholen! Natürlich alles ohne den Boden zu verdichten. Erosion entsteht ja nur beim Bike oder was!? Ist sicherer Humbug. Aber das ist auch ne Art von Wald-Wirtschaftspropaganda. Die einen verdienen gerne Geld mit dem Wald . Die anderen geniessen nur Duldung und manchmal eben nicht mal das-schade!!!!!!

Was sag ich, geht in den Wald dann habt Ihr Gewissheit wie sehr die den Wald "schonen". Da braucht man wirklich keine Zertifizierung für:

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> aber mit nem Klappspaten Lobbyarbeit machen ?!


 

Ja klar! Immer runter mit der gegnerischen Rübe... Es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ja klar! Immer runter mit der gegnerischen Rübe... Es kann nur einen geben!



Ahhhh... waffen


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

So Jungs, um das ganze mal anzuschieben, habe ich soeben mit dem Grundbuchamt und anschließend mit dem Katasteramt telefoniert.

Der Bereich der Schwedenschanze gehört mehreren Eigentümern.
Da ich der Dame nicht genau schildern konnte, welcher Bereich für
uns in Frage käme, müsste noch geklärt werden, welche Eigentümer
direkt betroffen sind.


Folgende Eigentümer hat sie mir genannt:

- Stadt Bielefeld
- Evangelische Kirchen-Gemeinde Dornberg, Am Petersberg 17
- Evangelische Kirchengemeinde Stiftskirche Bielefeld-Schildesche

Ich vermute das gestern in der Diskussion die Gemeinde in Dornberg
gemeint war. Sollte jemand aus der Ecke kommen, könnte er ja mal 
freundlich anfragen. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass der Bereich die
Stiftskiche betrifft, würde ich mich bereit erklären, dort mal anzufragen.
Dort komme ich eh täglich dran vorbei.

Ich denke das alle weiteren Überlegungen erst Sinn machen, wenn 
seitens der Eigentümer überhaupt ein Interesse besteht.


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

-daumen-


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

OK!


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. März 2012)

Biking_Steini schrieb:


> Wie crossboss so schön schreibt gehören ich und einige Kumpels auch zu den o.g. freundlichen Bikern.



Ich hab ja auch ne Klingel am Rad. Wenn man die *unter* den Lenker schraubt, kommt man damit auch durch die Kontrolle der Style-Polizei



> Bin mal gespannt wie die verschandelten Wege wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden sollen.



Ach, das bügeln Wetter und Waldnutzer wieder platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ach, das bügeln Wetter und Waldnutzer wieder platt.



Das dauer aber. 
Wenn ich mir anschaue wie die Wege bei uns hier noch aussehen, fast 1 Jahr nach der rücksichtslosen Fällerei, dann kann sich das nochmal 2 Jahre hinziehen bevor man kaum noch was sieht. Von dem völlig plattgewalzten Unterholz mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich vermute das gestern in der Diskussion die Gemeinde in Dornberg
> gemeint war.



Auf Grund der räumlichen Nähe würde ich auch auf Dornberg tippen.
Eine Kirche sollte ja eigentlich nichts gegen sinnvolle Jugendarbeit haben?!

Um das Thema Verein wird man wohl nicht rumkommen um die Haftung des Grundstückseigentümers zu begrenzen.


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Verein Gründen ist kein großes Thema aber die Ämter zu besetzen wohl schon. Jeder hat schon einiges um die Ohren. Ich Familie Arbeit, usw. aber wenn Alle anpacken, auch nach der Anfangseuphorie würd ich mich auch engagieren, fürn Dirt-ProjektJörg


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Das stimmt. Aber muss man nicht eigentlch nur 1x pro Jahr ne Hauptversammlung abhalten? Kennt jemand einen der in einem Verein aktiv ist und aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kann?


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Übrigends gibt es ja schon ein vom Stadt-Förster gefördertes Ditbike-Strecken und BMX Areal im Stadtwald hier in meiner Ecke an der UNI Bielefeld. Genau gegenüber der UnI_Stadtbahnhaltestelle am UNikraftwerk. Klein aber nicht schlecht. Komisch das da gestern nicht drüber geredet wurde. 

Die Kids  tragen selbstverantwortlich dazu bei daß das Alles fluppt   und der Förster schaut hauptveranwortlich, obs nicht ausufert. Wenns nicht geht, macht er es dicht . Das haben die Jugendlichen akzeptiert und strengen sich an, zb. das kein Müll rumliegt. Das keiner Mist baut. Und damit die Strecken gepflegt werden, nehmen die Kinder die  Schaufeln und Säge selbst in die Hand. Ich hab auch schon Sprunghügel mitgebaut und Anlieger gebaut. Das macht Kurs-shapen mach nebenbei auch Spaß  

Die Müllabfuhr stellt die Mülleimer auf der Strecke und leert diese wöchendlich.

Ich bin da gestern erst mit meinem Jungen nach der Kita rumgehüpft. Und das funktioniert mit kleinen Anlaufschwierigkeiten seit Jahren und die Stadt hat nen wohlwollendes Auge drauf und ja dazu gesagt!

Wie gesagt: das funktioniert. Warum soll das nicht auch noch woanders gehen?
Jörg


----------



## slang (7. März 2012)

Angeregte Diskussion, aber ich spiel mal wieder Bremse 

So ganz weit wie gestern dargestellt, kann das damals ja auch noch nicht gewesen sein, oder hatte irgendwer hier schon mal davon gehört?

Schwedenschanze halte ich für komplett illusorisch. Das könnte man meiner Meinung nach, höchstens noch mit"Warum nicht an der Sparrenburg" topen. 
Auch die Nähe zur Stadt wird das erst recht verhindern.

Das ist nen Aussichtspunkt und Wanderziel. Mit historischer Bedeutung und son blah blah. Und da wollen die Leute bestimmt nicht Rudel von DH-Fahrern sehen.
Spätestens, wenn das etwas bekannter wird wird das genug Bürger auf den Plan rufen und sie wieder daran "erinnern" wie naturverbunden sie doch sind. 

Die gründen dann ne Initiative dagegen, und spätestens wenn halb Dornberg konfessionslos ist, wird auch die Kirchengemeinde einknicken 

Irgendwer findet dann noch einer nen schwächliches Eichhörnchen mit verschleppten Flatulenzen, und plötzlich solls nen Naturschutzreservat werden. 

Den Schutti halte ich da für wesentlich realistischer. Und wenn man sich das Schopketal anschaut, so steil ist das da ja nun auch nicht.
Und was der Naturfreund-Mensch gestern sagte, haperts ja vor allen noch an den rechtlichen Rahmen. Warum da jetzt plötzlich nen anderen Plan ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

Ich habe heute nach Feierabend mal kurz an der Stiftskirche gehalten. 
Aber die beiden älteren Herren in der Kirche wussten auch nichts von
einem Grundstückseigentum an der Schwedenschanze. Sie haben mich
nun an den Kirchenmeister verwiesen. Werde da mal die Tage anrufen.

Es läuft demnach wohl auf die Dornberger Gemeinde hinaus. 

Ich meine da waren gestern auch ein paar Jungs aus Bad Oeynhausen,
die auch vorwiegend abwärts orientiert fahren. Der eine meinte, er 
würde die jungen Leute trainieren oder so. Kann also sein dass das auch
nen Verein ist. Allerdings ist Bad Oeynhausen auch nicht gleich um die 
Ecke.


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Okay, Schopketal ist ja eh schon recht frequentiert, das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. 

Nähe zur Stadt ist für mich eigentlich kein Ausschlusskriterium. Ich denke grade die Nähe würde dafür sorgen das es anschliessend auch gut genutzt wird. Ein Gelände das die Stadt mit viel "Mühe" für sowas hergibt, das nacher nicht genutzt wird, ist ein Schuss der nach hinten los geht. Dann würde es nur heissen:"Jetzt machen wir mal was für euch Biker und ihr nehmt es nicht an. Jetzt tun wir erst recht nichts mehr für euch."


----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Die Schwedenschanze hat keine historische Bedeutung. Das ist einfach nur ein nach den Krieg zerstörtes und wieder aufgebautes Erinnerungs-Ding für einen der nie da war.

Aber Du hast recht, wer Bikern den Spass verderben will, dem ist kein Grund zu blöd.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> ... Warum da jetzt plötzlich nen anderen Plan ins Spiel bringen.



Da könntest Du leider Recht haben! Das klang gestern so, als wenn das Projekt Monte Scherbelino nach Klärung aller Rechtsfragen umgesetzt werden sollte.

Sich parallel mit einem 2. Standort befassen, das wird in den Augen der Stadt keinen Sinn machen, zudem sind die Verantwortlichen damit höchstwahrscheinlich komplett überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Hmmmm... Scherbelino empfinde ich mehr als Placebo denn als Lösung.
25hm für DH/FR machen einfach keinen Sinn. Die Erkenntnis hat sich letztes Jahr schon hier durchgesetzt.  >klick<

Wenn man den Verantwortlichen bei der Stadt klar macht das ein solches Gelände nicht wirklich für Downhiller interessant ist und keinen aus dem Wald locken wird ist es evtl. schon möglich das Gespräch auf eine echte Alternative zu lenken.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

.


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. März 2012)

Also ich fahre jetzt seid 22 Jahren aktiv MTB und genauso lange höre ich diese immer gleiche Diskussion.
Langsam kann ich es nicht mehr hören deshalb war ich auch gestern nicht da...unser Teutoburger Wald ist zum grösstenteil ein reiner Wirtschaftswald. Im moment kann man mit Holz viel Geld verdienen und das sieht man ja auch im Wald. Mit uns kann (Waldbesitzer) gar nichts verdienen,deswegen wird sich an der Denke auch nichts ändern. 
Es sei denn man könnte den Wald einzäunen Kassenhäuschen aufstellen 5 Euro Eintritt nehmen .....dann dürften wir fast alles.

PS mist soviel hab ich ja noch nie geschrieben


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @ waldi
> 
> rsv bad oeynhausen
> trailmeisen  http://www.trailmeisen.de/home.html



Danke, Kai!  ... genau die Jungs meinte ich. Waren mit ca. 6-7 Leuten anwesend.


----------



## slang (7. März 2012)

Kris,
mit Nähe zur Stadt meinte ich im Prinzip:

Im Naherholungsgebiet für die gestressten Bielefelder


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2012)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Also ich fahre jetzt seid 22 Jahren aktiv MTB ...



Mensch Guzzi, ich wusste doch das Du son alter Sack bist! 
Seit 22 Jahren? Hast Du nicht sogar mit Gary Fisher zusammen
damals das MTB erfunden! 






... Späßchen!


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mensch Guzzi, ich wusste doch das Du son alter Sack bist!
> Seit 22 Jahren? Hast Du nicht sogar mit Gary Fisher zusammen
> damals das MTB erfunden!
> 
> ...


 

Ja so könnts gewesen sein, ich nehme dem Fischi nur das mit dem 29er übel


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

.


----------



## slang (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> noch so ein beklopptes projekt: http://www.mt-online.de/start/letzt...lica_Rodelbahn_am_Wittekindsberg_geplant.html
> 
> wenn das durchgesetzt wird, kann sich niemand mehr über biker, dreck im wald, oder sonstwas beschweren.



Ob die "Radwanderer" ihr Bike dann wohl mit in die Gondel nehmen dürfen? 

Aber ist schon pervers, sind doch auch nur nen paar Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. März 2012)

Könnte soetwas wie die Sommerrodelbahn in Winterberg werden, oder? 

Finde ich aber schon sehr grenzwertig, da muss ja auch einiges in der Natur nieder gemacht werden. Klar ist mit den DH'lern in Porta viel schief gegangen, aber nun gut ...


----------



## JENSeits (7. März 2012)

Allgemein halte ich mich aber erstmal zurück zwecks legalen Strecken


----------



## Biking_Steini (8. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> noch so ein beklopptes projekt: http://www.mt-online.de/start/letzt...lica_Rodelbahn_am_Wittekindsberg_geplant.html
> 
> wenn das durchgesetzt wird, kann sich niemand mehr über biker, dreck im wald, oder sonstwas beschweren.



Ja ist denn schon der 1. April    .... ne, ne, die planen das tatsächlich. Guckst du hier ...

http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/porta_westfalica/6307110_Rodelbahn_als_neue_Attraktion.html

Vielleicht verbauen die für uns Biker wenigstens die Shimano  ICE -Tech-Bremsen an den Schlitten ....    

Also bis bald an der Apres-Rodel-Hütte auf´n Jagertee ... oder so was.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

In der Betonröhre fährt man bestimmt am geilsten mit weichen <Slicks oder?
Jörg


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Jepp


----------



## Mountain77 (19. April 2012)

Passt zum Thema. Neues aus Südwestfalen...wohne halt im Grenzland.

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2012/04/18/lokalzeit-suedwestfalen-kein-sport-im-wald.xml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (19. April 2012)

Ist zwar in Essen, aber auch ganz spannend:

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2011/04/19/lokalzeit-ruhr-dirtbiker.xml


----------



## MUD´doc (20. April 2012)

Ist bei mir auch eher "Grenzland", aber wird hier aber auch heiß diskutiert:
Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald.
Daher ist morgen auch eine weitere Versammlung dagegen (Link zur Info)

Wenn das irgendwann mal Zustimmung findet, dann brauchen wir uns dort 
als Biker und Wanderer nicht mehr blicken lassen 
Dann ist nichts mehr mit Wald-für-alle. Und dann noch auf den Waldwegen Biken?! 
Wäre persönlich Schade, da ich letztes Jahr den Teutoburger Wald zum ersten
Mal endlich kennen gelernt habe. 

Meine Befürchtungen wären auch noch die, dass dann der restliche Wald für
die Ausfälle des Baumerwerbs herhalten müssen. Dabei sieht meine Waldecke
zur Zeit schon echt ramponiert aus.

Na ja, bald gehts wieder auf den Egge-Weg in Richtung Externsteinen *freu*
Aber nicht, wie mein Kumpel meinte, am 1. Mai 
Soviel Pannenschutz gegen rumliegende zerschlagene Bierpullen kann ich 
in meinen Reifen gar nicht unterbringen


----------



## nextfriday (20. April 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch eher "Grenzland", aber wird hier aber auch heiß diskutiert:
> Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald.
> Daher ist morgen auch eine weitere Versammlung dagegen (Link zur Info)
> 
> ...



Das ist immer noch ein heißes thema, ich war vor ein paar Wochen auch bei der Demo in Detmold dabei. Mittlerweile scheint es aber eine gute Chance zu geben, dass uns der NP erspart bleibt.


----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

Den Wald ausserhalb der gekennzeichneten Wege in der Egge (also südlich von Horn) zu betreten oder zu befahren ist übrigens schon seit Jaaaahren verboten. Stehen überall Schilder zu...


----------



## nextfriday (20. April 2012)

Verbotsschilder gibt es an vielen Stellen, aber der NP soll in der Kernzone doch einen Zaun bekommen. Die schönen Trails werden so schon immer weniger, dank  Fürst und seinen Varsallen.


----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

Hm... Also Zaun höre ich zum ersten mal. Macht des Wildes wegen auch eigentlich keinen Sinn, oder? a wäre ein Link hilfreich. 
Und soweit ich weiss ist der Fürst gegen den NP weil er den Wald gerne weiter ausbeuten und Wild abknallen will. Aber der ist sowieso gegen alles, MTB eingeschlossen...


----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns an die gleichstellungsbeauftragten wenden. Es gibt Wanderwege, Skippisten und Pferdewege. Das es keine MTB-Strecken und -Routen gibt verstösst ganz klar gegen die Gleichberechtigung!


----------



## Mountain77 (20. April 2012)

Bin vorhin meine Hausrunde bei Geseke gefahren. In zwei Waldstücken waren die Wege massiv durch Holzhindernisse blockiert...selbst zu Fuß teilweise schwer zu überwinden.
Die Wege selbst sind Trampelpfade die schon seit Jahren existieren und teilweise durch Holzeinschlag in den letzten zwei Jahren sogar massiv verbreitert wurden. Mit Fußgängern (viele mit Hund) hatte ich dort nie Probleme, immer freundliches Miteinander. Da wundern mich die momentanen Blockaden. Die Wege werden dadurch eher breiter, da die Wegnutzer eher drumherum laufen/fahren...


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. April 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Bin vorhin meine Hausrunde bei Geseke gefahren. In zwei Waldstücken waren die Wege massiv durch Holzhindernisse blockiert.



Machen die oft nicht extra. Erst mal wird das Holz bis zum letzten möglichen Termin geschlagen und das Abstransportieren dauert dann etwas. Bei uns liegt seit Wochen auch viel herum, aber nach und nach werden die Wege wieder frei geräumt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns an die gleichstellungsbeauftragten wenden. Es gibt Wanderwege, Skippisten und Pferdewege. Das es keine MTB-Strecken und -Routen gibt verstösst ganz klar gegen die Gleichberechtigung!



Man sollte Wanderwege alle in Freizeitwege umbenennen. Dann gibts kein Diskussion. Wenn doch, sage ich immer: "Ich wandere doch - mit dem Rad!" Den Begriff "Radwandern" gibts ja auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (20. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hm... Also Zaun höre ich zum ersten mal. Macht des Wildes wegen auch eigentlich keinen Sinn, oder? a wäre ein Link hilfreich.
> Und soweit ich weiss ist der Fürst gegen den NP weil er den Wald gerne weiter ausbeuten und Wild abknallen will. Aber der ist sowieso gegen alles, MTB eingeschlossen...



Zugegeben ist das mit dem Zaun Halbwissen und stammt von einem Kollegen von mir der absoluter NP.-Hasser ist. Mann sollte sich mal in dem NP Büro in Bad Lippspringe genau informieren. 
Im Augenblick scheint der Fürst die Mountainbiker ja zumindest zu tolerieren, sonst hätte er die Downhillstrecke am Hermann doch sicherlich  schon dicht machen lassen.
Wenn ich mir den Zustand unserer Waldwege im Moment anschaue, könnte man heulen. Die Forstis haben glaube ich aus so ziemlich jeden schönen Trail ne Autobahn produziert


----------



## Mountain77 (20. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Machen die oft nicht extra. Erst mal wird das Holz bis zum letzten möglichen Termin geschlagen und das Abstransportieren dauert dann etwas. Bei uns liegt seit Wochen auch viel herum, aber nach und nach werden die Wege wieder frei geräumt.



Das war nur zum kleinen Teil frisch geschlagenes Holz, teilweise Braken zusammengeschoben... werde mich mal aber mal über einen Bekannten schlau machen. Der kennt ein paar Jäger aus der Ecke.


----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Machen die oft nicht extra. Erst mal wird das Holz bis zum letzten möglichen Termin geschlagen und das Abstransportieren dauert dann etwas. Bei uns liegt seit Wochen auch viel herum, aber nach und nach werden die Wege wieder frei geräumt.



Hier liegts teilweise Monate rum. Direkt neben dentotal kaputt gefahrenen Wanderwegen.


----------



## Matthi3001 (1. Juni 2013)

Die Schwedenschanze fand ich schon als Kind perfekt für ne Strecke.
Keine Wanderer, Hunde oder Kinder, keine Gefahr für andere und uns.
Was sagt die Kirche zu dem Vorschlag?
Und wann geht es endlich los es wird schon viel zu lange Debattiert ohne eine Lösung zu finden.
Mir persönlich geht das schon auf den Sack.
Der Druck auf die Verantwortlichen sollte erhöbt werden, da es nach Jahren immer noch keine Lösung Gibt.
Ich behaupte sogar das dass Problem "Mountainbiker" noch nicht groß genug ist um eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden.
  [FONT="]


 [/FONT]


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2013)

Matthi3001 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht das schon auf den Sack.
> Der Druck auf die Verantwortlichen sollte erhöbt werden, da es nach Jahren immer noch keine Lösung Gibt.
> Ich behaupte sogar das dass Problem "Mountainbiker" noch nicht groß genug ist um eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden.



Druck durch erneutes und erwitertes Fehlverhalten aufzubauen ist das verkehrteste was man machen kann. Das fürht nur zu reflexartigen weiteren Verboten.

Für den Amtsschimmel ist es so: Verbote sind einfach, Lösungen erfordern Arbeit.


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Juni 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Druck durch erneutes und erwitertes Fehlverhalten aufzubauen ist das verkehrteste was man machen kann. Das fürht nur zu reflexartigen weiteren Verboten.
> 
> Für den Amtsschimmel ist es so: Verbote sind einfach, Lösungen erfordern Arbeit.



So einfach ist das mit den Verboten gar nicht. Sieht man an manchen unbeholfen gebastelten Sperren oder Schildern von Wald/Grundstücksbesitzern - denn die offizielle, durch Antrag bei der unteren Forstbehörde, gebilligten Sperrung einer Stelle ist gar nicht so einfach. Andernfalls hätten Ein- bis Vierschlingen genz schnell ihre Schlagbäume wieder montiert und würden Wegezoll kassieren


----------



## kris. (4. Juni 2013)

ganz ohne arbeit geht auch das nicht, schon klar. aber ich denke das eine legale strecke mehr aufwand für das rathaus bedeuted.


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Juni 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> ganz ohne arbeit geht auch das nicht, schon klar. aber ich denke das eine legale strecke mehr aufwand für das rathaus bedeuted.



Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn das Rathaus sich mit den Bedürfnissen der Bürger beschäftigen soll - wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

